# Fitting Campa CT Chainset to MXL



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the campa CT front mech and older alloy, compact, square taper chainset ready to fit but wondered if that front mech can be positioned low enough so as the chain shifts correctly between the two rings. 

Has any one fitted the CT braze on front mechs to a steel merckx? (or will the braze on slot need extending downwards a little - hope this makes sense).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you look around in the tech area on www.campagnolo.com you should find the specs Campagnolo demand for braze-on FD hangers.
That should be all the info you need.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

This might have seemed like a daft question..... posted in hast after speaking with a friend who'd had some trouble getting his compact front mech to shift properly on a steel colnago mexico frame (and ended up having the braze on tab adjusted by a local frame builder).


----------



## hroch (Jul 9, 2008)

Yessir, 2008 UT Centaur CT + 2010 Athena 11 front derailler on '87 Strada, works just fine.Plenty of space there.


----------

